# Possibly the first ever....



## hewunch (Dec 3, 2010)

Nylatron Pen. On a Vail kit with a Gold Jr. Clip. Comments welcome.

Nylatron is a nylon that has a curly look to it. I wish my pictures could pick up the side to side movement of the material. It is really neat looking in person.


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like a very cool material!
Must be easy to turn and finish?

Where did you get it from and does it come in an array of different colours?

Andrew


----------



## hewunch (Dec 3, 2010)

It is a cool material. It is fairly easy to turn but the strings that come off of it are pretty strong so you need a knife sometimes to get them unwrapped around the mandrel / bushings. I finished it with CA because it was dull. I got it from the guy who makes my bushings and as far as I know this is the only color, but I will find out for sure.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice looking material and pen.

  -Barry


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 3, 2010)

you say a vail kit, who sells those?? never heard of it. nice look by the way


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

I like nylatron now. Mostly because it sounds like one of the Decepticons from the 80's Transformers.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 3, 2010)

sptfr43 said:


> you say a vail kit, who sells those?? never heard of it. nice look by the way



Beartooth woods


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 3, 2010)

thank you


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 3, 2010)

ok one more thing. It looks like blk titanium but they only show chrome and gold. Am I missing something?


----------



## hewunch (Dec 3, 2010)

No. The black ti Isnt available yet


----------



## KDM (Dec 4, 2010)

Make a video of you jiggling teh blank and post it on YouTube. I don't think we can embed video, here, you can certainly post a link.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

KDM said:


> Make a video of you jiggling teh blank and post it on YouTube. I don't think we can embed video, here, you can certainly post a link.



Yep! You can embed a video that will play directly in the thread.:tongue:

{yt}*VideoValue*{/yt}

Where you see {} substitute [].

*OR*

{ytmini}*VideoValue*{/ytmini}

Again where {} shows, sub in []. This mini version will show as a thumbnail in the thread and serve as a link to the full size version.



(Clear as mud???... Had to use substitutions as the code either would not show or would show a video and take away from Han's thread! :frown: ..Darn these computers!!!!:biggrin


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks very cool Hans!


----------



## KDM (Dec 5, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> (Clear as mud???... Had to use substitutions as the code either would not show or would show a video and take away from Han's thread! :frown: ..Darn these computers!!!!:biggrin



Perfectly clear. I've taken the thread to a PM (so as not to detract further from Hans' excellent work!!)


----------



## hewunch (Dec 5, 2010)

OK, here is my try at embedding the video.

[yt]v3mLV5iRt4Y[/yt]

if it doesn't work for you try here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3mLV5iRt4Y


----------



## KDM (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent! That is a sweet pen. Marvellous material. Cracking finish. I hope we see more embedded videos. This really shows the pen off a treat. I'm off to video some pens...


----------



## hewunch (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope "Cracking" is a colloquialism for good or great and not actually cracking.


----------



## KDM (Dec 6, 2010)

hewunch said:


> I hope "Cracking" is a colloquialism for good or great and not actually cracking.



Hehe! *"Cracking" = uber-neat!!* Put that in the forum dictionary!

Erm... just what _is_ the possibility of this stuff cracking? I understand it's harder than nylon, but less hard than polyester. That should be a good halfway house. Some PRs (NOT MINE!!) can be brittle and nylon's just a pig.


----------



## knifecut (Dec 7, 2010)

search using google images to find rods of different colors

I didn't see one to match the pen.


----------



## dcannon (Dec 7, 2010)

Nylatron shouldn't crack, it's got great properties all around.  It's basically nylon with molybdenum additive.  It's produced for very high wear applications and doesn't come in any other colors.  In fact, it won't even have that wave pattern if you get the wrong kind.  I used to work for a plastics distributor and if I remember correctly, it only looks like that if it was extruded, not cast (could be the other way around, so double check if you order any).  Comes in rods too, so save some money (it's not cheap!) if your supplier stocks it in round rods.  If you have any industrial/engineering plastics distributors in your area, they should have this, or an equivalent by a differnent name in stock.  

New to pens, but finally found a post I could help with, so thought I'd put that out there!

Dan


----------



## hewunch (Dec 7, 2010)

I have blanks for sale in the classifieds


----------



## KDM (Dec 12, 2010)

hewunch said:


> It is fairly easy to turn



Yep. Streamers come of good with a good sharp tool, but being soft, the nylon gives before cutting, so there's a real issue if the tool digs in.



hewunch said:


> but the strings that come off of it are pretty strong so you need a knife sometimes to get them unwrapped around the mandrel / bushings.



Damn straight! I spent half the evening cutting my way through the miles of fishing line I was creating!!



hewunch said:


> I finished it with CA because it was dull.



Ah. Did you make any effort to smooth it (eg sanding or MM) before your first layer of CA? I found that there were grooves around it where teh aforementioned fishing line came off. I think mine is going to take many layers of CA before it's smooth.



hewunch said:


> as far as I know this is the only color, but I will find out for sure.



Yeah. You guessed it. I got me length. It is spectacularly pretty when it's turned. You see the way yours has a few big "blotches" which make up its pattern? Mine has a lot of small ones. Photos to follow once I apply about 1/8in thick CA!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 12, 2010)

I sanded it to 1500 grit before putting on the CA finish.


----------



## KDM (Dec 13, 2010)

Really? What speed? I was going to work uyp from 400 grit to 1000. Starting with the 1000, I  find that if I run it too slow (eg 250), I get really deep scratches and if I run to fast (eg 1600) nothing at all happens!! Weird stuff.


----------



## KDM (Jan 10, 2011)

My attempt using teh same material...


----------

